# How much help must you give with xmas decoration?



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Okay some of us are lucky enough to have supportive spouses when it comes to Halloween But what about those who recieve no halloween support. How much support must you give to xmas decorating to maintain the peice?


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I guess I'm one of the lucky ones. I do the decorating for both holidays but hubby is very supportive and lets me do whatever I want. He's usually too tired or stressed after work to do much of it so that's why I like to have it all done for him...so he can just relax and enjoy it. Come Halloween, he supports me by being one of our best actors.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I get no support at all.
Halloween I decorate...i do it all, spouse can care less, but im fine with it.
Christmas I get zero help, maybe thats why this year i have a demon next to the front door(still up from halloween) and just tossed a santa hat on it. Thats it for outside. Inside I do the tree(kids help, but not spouse)


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

I am totally about halloween.... not xmas. Yuck! I had no part of xmas this year. I even got my sister to wrap all my presents.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Wife and I work together on both. I do the props for Halloween, she wraps the trees in lights for Christmas. It works out very well for us. 


If only we could work this well together when it came to taking out the trash or doing the laundry.


----------

